# New member



## marie-catherine (Aug 13, 2004)

Bonjour 
I am a new member and I hope I am doing this properly.
My name is Marie-Catherine. I am French (yes, indeed!) and my husband and I have been living in California for 6 years now...anyhow. We have been trying to get pregant for 4 years  and  we tried maby treatmens such as Clomid, Luperon (for endometriosis), 4 IUIs ...all in vain! Finally, we decided to see Dr. Beer whose name was given to me by my infertility specialised acupunturist. After some blood tests Dr. Beer told us what was wrong and I have to start on Humira as soon as possible. I have to say  I was a little bit worried hence my reseach on the web and and voila I am now a member of the group. I read many comments made by all the other ladies and they were really comforting. 
To the ladies who started Humira, did you have to take a TB test before actually starting the treatment? because I have to do that.
The injections are nothing new to me since I was on Heparin (prevent blood clotting) for many months before but I still do not like those. Thank God, it is only 2 for Humira.
I hope everybody is doing fine and I am looking forward to read your messages.
Au revoir,
Marie-Catherine


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

welcome to fertility friends

I do have endometriosis so can identify with the lupron

I havent had any tests carried out by dr beer though so cant give you any advice on the humira as i am not familiar with it

I think that u may find some help on the immunology thread

The chat room is also very helpful too

look forward to seeing more of you 

If u want to chat feel free to message my inbox

welcome once again


----------



## marie-catherine (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Emily,

Thank you for your answer...you were right, I found lots of infos about Humira on the immunology thread.
Just to let you know, the Lupron treatment worked really well for me since my Obgyn did not find any endometriosis during my 2nd laparoscopy . 
Good luck and thanks again


----------

